# 2135 PTO issue. Need Help



## cgent (Jul 6, 2010)

All, 


Need some help. I've got a 2135 with a PTO issue. The PTO will run but only for a short time and that will vary. I have replaced the PTO switch and verify wiring etc. Could it be the battery? Just not sure what else to look at since it is so random. It started happening very slowly for instance I would start cutting the grass and after an hour or so would turn the blade off ( ie to back up or get off the tractor) and it would take a few clicks to turn back on. Now it will only run for about 1 to 5 minutes then shut off. It all depends. 

And its not the switch under the seat .

Suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea cgent, but wanted to welcome you to the forum anyways. Some very knowledgable folks here should be able to get you figured out!


----------



## adamdevon (Jul 7, 2010)

*PTO issue*

I have a 1054 SLTX cub lawn tractor that I just bought this past fall and I just went through the same thing about 2 weeks ago. At first I thought it was the fuse, because the fuse kept blowning but turned out it was the pto clutch. They ended up replacing the electric clutch. Haven't had any problems since but I have had all kinds of other problems with my cub as well.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

If yours looks like this it may be an inclosed unit, in other words the air gap is not adjustable, not rebuildable. Bearings may or may not be replacable. I'm only familiar with the older style PTOs but I'm pretty sure that these are replace only units.

They do go bad, and do heat up let go. Check ebay.

If you can find away to take it apart and clean it out and replace the bearing you might get a little more life out of it....but...sorry.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The PTO on the front of my JD 316 has 4 vacant threaded holes on the front. I'm always putting the air hose to them to blow the dust out. Bad idea?


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

CUB CADET 2135/2155 TRACTOR PTO CLUTCH 717-3385A $0 S/H - eBay (item 290451911002 end time Jul-13-10 15:32:56 PDT)

Here's a Stens, I'm gonna guess that Cub will want $285 to $325 so this ain't a bad price. 

Might also what to give Chris Westfall a shout, he's a Stens dealer. 

CUB CADET CLASSICS

Scott


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

tractor beam said:


> The PTO on the front of my JD 316 has 4 vacant threaded holes on the front. I'm always putting the air hose to them to blow the dust out. *Bad idea*?


 
Cleanliness is next to Godliness.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Amen Brother!


----------



## cgent (Jul 6, 2010)

Good information. I had the fuse issue a while back and replaced that. I guess I will look at replacing or cleaning the clutch. I have an open system like in the picture so I will give cleaning and replaing a try. 

Thanks.


----------



## mowerworld (Feb 24, 2009)

Battery will affect it. Check recharge system to ensure you have over 11v (I think) or PTO will drop off.


----------

